# Cool mist vs. warm mist humidifier and what oils can I put in for terrible cold for toddler?



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

My 18 month old has a terrible cough/cold. My husband is convinced that our cool mist humidifier is making the problem worse. I disagree. Does anyone know the difference? Also, ours is a cheap one. Is that okay? Are there any oils or things that I can add to it to help heal or alleviate the cough?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, bacteria and mold can easily build up in a cool mist. (Of course warm mist ones can burn if the little one gets too close.)

Vicks makes a liquid that you can add to the warm mist ones.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

This is a mini-hijack. I am wondering if we need to use the humidifier... my son is 23 months and has a yucky cough/cold. I didn't even know they made warm mist ones - we have a cool mist one, should I put it in his room? Argh!! Having sick kids is hard! OP,


----------



## Fi'sMom (Jul 18, 2008)

We just bought the Vick's Warm Mist humidifier last week, and ever since, my 20 month old daughter has slept better than she has in months! It just needs to be cleaned out once a week, which is awesome. I fill the little medicine hole with hydrogen peroxide and GSE drops. I also plan on getting some eucolyptus oil and using that sometimes as well.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

subscribing







and another mini-hijack, since I don't want to start another very similar thread...

I'm looking for the differences between a regular vaporizer, cool mist humidifier, warm mist humidifier, too. You can find almost any opinion you want online, and the MDC mamas are the ones I trust.


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

I need the same info. We have used a cool mist in the past and it hasn't seemed to help, but I am a little afraid to use the warm mist in my sons room.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

We got the vicks warm mist, and it literally did nothing. There was some steam coming out...but it had no effect on breathing/dryness in air. We returned it. i have head bacteria and mold are more of a problem on warm mist, as they like warm environments.
We got a crane elephant cool mist humidifier and its awesome! Actually makes the air less dry in my sons room.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DS has problems with food allergies and environmental allergies. A cold goes immediately to his lungs, and we often end up on an oral steroid to break the cycle of coughing and wheezing.

He're what I recently posted to the allergy chat thread --

Quote:

...He got a slight cold, went to his lungs, had oral steroids. Lessened a little, but the coughing and wheezing continued, despite me trying to analyze everything we ate. [2 weeks of continued inhaled steroid use, several times a night and often during the day...]

And then we turned on the humidifier. NO nebulizer needed! No waking up coughing! the first night was very good. the second night - even better! As easy as that...We're looking into a whole-house humidifier (~$450).
It's a cool mist humidifier. We turn it on in DS' bedroom when he starts his bath. He starts the night out alone, and I join him later. We leave it on all night. The one time he came to join us in our bedroom, he woke up coughing after 2.5 hours. Back into his room, and it cleared right up.

In the past (last winter), I've put in euclyptus oil or TTO. DH says he can still smell it (and that it gives him a headache). I'm the one with a super-sensitive sense of smell, and I can no longer detect it. Because it is giving DS relief without any additives, I'm keeping it that way for now.

I have cleaned the reservoir with bleach - before I put it away for the summer season. It is a style that apparently does not allow bacteria to form. (but I still would like to clean it, and use a drop of TTO once in a while).

He has been sleeping better these past 5 nights than he has in months (ever?). He even nurses less at night...just keeps right on sleeping. He's even put himself back to sleep (as long as he doesn't rouse too much). I don't even think he nursed on both sides last night. (he's 26 mos, and we co-sleep, nursing through the night)


----------



## bhealthy (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is my experience as i also didn't know which one to use until i tried them all









I've found that the cool mist humidifier works best for dry skin, dry throat, and coughing. We use this almost every night in our home during the winter when the furnace is on. If the kids develop a cough and they are not congested, we still use the cool mist humidifier.

If the kids have congestion, then we switch to a vaporizer (to which i usually add a couple drops of eucalyptus essential oil). The cool mist humidifier does nothing for my kids when they are congested, but the vaporizer works wonders.

Hope this help!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

NAK

does anyone know the difference between a warm mist humidifier and a vaporizer?

I've heard that the cool mist ones are not as desirable because you want one that boils the water before releasing mist, to kill bacteria, minerals and mold in the water. ...so therefore the cool mist ones seem like not the best choice, but then again people say they work.

we're looking for something for dry nose/sinus/throat and congestion, with no filters to replace, because our heat is forced air and it is awful!


----------

